# String Parser



## Cheech666 (27. Sep 2004)

Moin moin allerseits... 


ich als totaler idiot was java angeht hab da mal einige fragen.... muss ein programm entwickeln... konkret einen string parser der mathemathische formeln stueck fuer stueck einliest und nach den generellen gesetzen der mathematik ( zuerst klammern , punktrechnung vor strichrechnung....) berechnet...

hab absolut keine ahnung wie ich da anfangen soll.. *dummenblickaufsetz* waere nett wenn mir einer helfen kann und sich erbarmt einem idi unter die arme zu greifen 

mfg cheech


----------



## Heiko (27. Sep 2004)

Du wirst doch bestimmt einen Ansatz haben, oder?
Komplette Programme kriegst du hier für gewöhnlich nicht.


----------



## Beni (27. Sep 2004)

Und mit etwas suchen, würdest du den Code schon in diesem Forum finden...

(Nein, ich werde Dir _nicht_ sagen, wo genau er ist  :roll: )


----------



## Guest (27. Sep 2004)

hat sich eh erledigt


----------



## Manfred (28. Sep 2004)

Heiko hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du wirst doch bestimmt einen Ansatz haben, oder?
> Komplette Programme kriegst du hier für gewöhnlich nicht.



Also ich meine, dass hier, dem Namen des Forums nach, sehrwohl der User damit rechnet bzw. "fordern" kann, dass er fertigen Code bekommt.
Denn "Aufgaben und Gesuche" sagt dies ja eigentlich aus. Und es gibt immerhin Leute, denen es Spass macht, irgendwelche kleinere Programme zu schreiben bzw. schon gecodetes hier zu posten.

Somit finde ich die ewigen Aufforderungen bzw. Aussagen, dass hier kein Code geliefert wird nicht passend. Wird doch eh schon sonst überall im Forum darauf hingewiesen.


----------



## Heiko (28. Sep 2004)

Ich hatte das geschrieben, als er den beitrag im ANFÄNGERFORUM gepostet hatte. HIer kann er klar nach Code fragen.

Eine Codefabrik ist das Forum hier aber definitiv nicht, das können dir hier sicherlich viele bestätigen.


----------



## Manfred (29. Sep 2004)

Verstehe!

Schon klar, dass es keine "Codefabrik" ist und auch sein soll!


----------



## Heiko (29. Sep 2004)

Manfred hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Verstehe!
> 
> Schon klar, dass es keine "Codefabrik" ist und auch sein soll!



Dann ist es ja gut. ;-)


----------

